# Another failed cycle



## Saf10 (May 21, 2014)

Feeling very down after our second IVF cycle failed. We were lucky to get 3 cycles on the NHS but two of them failed and I am really scared the 3rd and final one will meet the same outcome. 

We are being treated at Barts. 

I produce really good quality eggs, DH has no issues as well and our embryos reach day 5 blasts but they don't implant for some reason. Barts say they can't find a reason for this failure. 

Anyone can recommend any tests and treatments that we can get done privately before starting the final cycle? 

Do you know any private clinic that would be willing to work along side the NHS cycle? 
Has anyone done this before? 

I am thinking of getting tests done for immune issues but not sure what clinics do them and treatment if needed if we are not cycling with them. 

I would appreciate and recommendations. 

Feeling very low.


----------



## cosmopolitan4112008 (Oct 18, 2013)

To make your journey shorter, I would do the immune tests. Definitely check blood clotting as well, thyroid, prolactin levels.


----------



## Saf10 (May 21, 2014)

Thanks Cosmopolitan for your reply. What sort of test is there for blood clotting? Is it part of immune tests?


----------



## cosmopolitan4112008 (Oct 18, 2013)

I believe it goes under the immune testing, but it can be done in nhs hospitals for sure. Just ask about it.


----------



## Pudding34 (May 13, 2013)

Saf10

I'm so sorry for your loss, a failed cycle is so truly heartbreaking after all the hard work, anticipation and emotion that goes into it!

I hope you are taking good care of yourself!

After 2 chemicals I couldn't go on without looking at all other options however my NHS clinic couldn't offer me more tests as it either didn't provide them or wasn't allowed to under the terms of the NHS contract which is just crazy to me!

Anyway I had to do something and so we pursued immune testing with the Lister in London, they were happy to do the tests even though they were not treating me as a private patient and they were so helpful and efficient it really put me at ease!

We had the following tests done:-

Karotyping for DH to test sperm for chromosomal abnormalities
Natural Killer Cell testing, they test for the level of cells, their toxicity and the best treatment for them.
Thrombophilia (blood clotting)
Thyroid, optimum for trying to conceive is between 1-2 if higher or lower can cause issues with implantation and possibly miscarriage.

Thrombophllia and thyroid can be done with your GP if they are co-operative, mine wasn't, infact mine didn't even now what ICSI meant so I did all the tests with the Lister.

We also did hidden infection testing with Serum, you send them a sample of your AF blood and they run a screen for a number of different tests. If you contact them through their website they will come back to you with info on what to do and how to do it! A sample pot can be found at most pharmacies. The tests are reasonably priced and even if it just rules something out it might be worth it for you!

I must stress that I am not a medical professional and all of the above is only from my own personal experience and in no way a recommendation or medical advice.

I hope that this helps, I def found that having a plan and something to focus on got me through my last chemical and hopefully looking at how to deal with any issues you have that haven't yet been identified will help you too!

I wish you every bit of luck and of you need or want any more info or support just let me know!

Pudding
X


----------



## Saf10 (May 21, 2014)

Thanks a lot Pudding for the amazing information. I will look into getting these tests done before starting the final cycle to give us the best chance. 

It's heartbreaking to see everything going so well until the embis are put back. I came on my periods 6-7 days past transfer. 

Never reached the full two weeks to do the test 

Good luck to you too. I am sure our time will come soon


----------



## Pudding34 (May 13, 2013)

Saf

I had the same thing on my first cycle, bleeding at 5 days after transfer but still testing positive until OTD when it went negative, my clinic said it was def a chemical and not left over HCG and then I had positives before OTD and then negative on the day with my frozen cycle in December.

I didn't bleed early on the frozen cycle but that was down to the progynova I was taking that prevented the AF.

My consultant at the Lister advised me that early bleeding can be a sign of lack of progesterone. He thinks I am not metabolising the pessaries properly and therefore I will be on injectable progesterone called gestone this time around!

It is def worth asking the question as lack of progesterone can play a really big part in the success or failure of a cycle.

Pudding
X


----------



## Saf10 (May 21, 2014)

Pudding thank you for this extra information as I had no idea. I was on Crinone get with both cycles and both times didn't get to complete the two weeks. 

Never felt the excitement of testing as periods came in the first week both times. 

I will ask if I can get injections next time. Do they provide them on NHS you think? 
If they don't, would you know anywhere I can get privately? 

Sorry to ask you so many questions and appreciate your help


----------



## Pudding34 (May 13, 2013)

Saf

I was on crinone too and will be again but am taking a full on belt and braces approach to my current cycle.

Clinics tend to vary but I know my clinic whether you are NHS or not does not support the use of Gestone. I was prescribed mine from the lister and am having a drug teach so my DH can learn how to do it.

It's an oil based injection and I have been told that it can be difficult to do and painful, but I'm willing to do whatever it takes!

Pudding
X


----------



## Saf10 (May 21, 2014)

Thanks a lot Pudding. I will look into this too


----------



## Pudding34 (May 13, 2013)

You are most welcome Saf, the beauty of this site is that we may all learn from each other's failed cycles to hopefully make the next ones more successful!

Do you know when your next cycle will be?

Pudding
X


----------



## Sarapd (Dec 4, 2012)

Saf - so sorry things haven't worked out for you yet. I'm having my second NHS cycle and will be using Gestone - they actually suggested it to me as I bled 3 days after my first ET.  They're not the nicest of injections but not too bad when you get the hang of it.  We're having treatment such as intralipids with a private clinic alongside the NHS one and everyone seems to be fine with it.
Let me know if you need any more details.
Good luck!
Sara. xx


----------



## Saf10 (May 21, 2014)

Pudding no idea yet when we going to start next one. I would like to start again around September but it depends on Barts. I am sure they are going to make me wait. 

Sara thanks and it's great to know private treatments can be done and NHS don't have issues with that. If you don't mind, what sort of investigations you got done privately? 

Good to know Gestone is available on the NHS. I hope Barts agree to give me, otherwise I have to take the private route. 

Thank you ladies and I feel much better now, hearing back from you all.


----------



## cosmopolitan4112008 (Oct 18, 2013)

As for the progesterone,  i was on suppositories and 2ml injections daily.


----------



## Saf10 (May 21, 2014)

Cosmopolitan were you getting treatment on the NHS or privately?


----------



## cosmopolitan4112008 (Oct 18, 2013)

Privately


----------



## Saf10 (May 21, 2014)

Back at work today and hoping I will be feeling better soon. 

Anyone knows any clinics in London that are willing to work alongside the NSH for private treatment? Any experience that you can share?


----------



## cosmopolitan4112008 (Oct 18, 2013)

No experience here, but I heard Dr.  Gorgy is good plus he does the immune tests.


----------



## Pudding34 (May 13, 2013)

Saf

The lister did my immune tests alongside my NHS clinic and wrote to them with findings etc to ensure continuity!

Pudding
X


----------



## Saf10 (May 21, 2014)

Thanks Pudding, what changes they asked you to make and will they change drugs for your next cycle?


----------



## Saf10 (May 21, 2014)

I have also found out that Dr Gorgy of The fertility and Gynaecology Academy is willing to work along side the NHS. I asked them and got a reply back saying they can do the tests even we are not being treated by them for IVF

Any has any experience of getting immunes testing done by Dr Gorgy?


----------



## Saf10 (May 21, 2014)

Thanks Cosmo. I emailed them and they got back to me very quickly and said they do indeed do the immune if we are being treated elsewhere so things for this again.



cosmopolitan4112008 said:


> No experience here, but I heard Dr. Gorgy is good plus he does the immune tests.


----------



## Saf10 (May 21, 2014)

I got e-mail back from AGRC and they would only to tests if you are doing all treatments with them.


----------



## cosmopolitan4112008 (Oct 18, 2013)

I'm glad that you have that option of having tests with Dr.  G and treatment with NHS good luck!


----------



## Saf10 (May 21, 2014)

Thanks Cosmopolitan. I am not sure how my NHS consultant will react. Not sure if they will agree. I have been told we can try again after 6 months at Barts, which will take us to November. 

I am not sure if I should start the ball rolling and see Dr G before November or should I first discuss with NHS and see what they think. To be honest, I don’t to waste time and want to see if there is something wrong with us and what can be done before we go on to have our 3rd cycle.


----------



## cosmopolitan4112008 (Oct 18, 2013)

From my experience,  I would do all the tests possible,  whether nhs agree or not.nhs is limited in funds that leads to limitation in data available on immune issues. My consultant doesn't believe in my treatment done in America,  but that treatment helped me achieve and sustainmy ppregnancy.  They only look at things from one angle. For ex, they see clexane only for the blood clotting.  My Drsees Iit not only for that, but for improvement of the blood flow to the uterus plus placental support against certain antibodies. So, I ended up buying it from my own pocket in consultation with my Dr,  not my consultant. 
I would say, don't do anymore cycles before you get your results.


----------



## Saf10 (May 21, 2014)

Cosmo, you have helped me so much, thanks a lot. You are so right, I will get things moving and getting tests done before doing anymore cycles.


----------



## cosmopolitan4112008 (Oct 18, 2013)

I'm happy if i have helped. I wish you to hold a bundle of joy in your hands soon. 
Take care!


----------

